# 30 Gallon Setup



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Guys I have added another tank to the mix to go along with the 125 gallon tank. So far I have a few plants in there to get things going but plan to just grow Glosso and nothing else in the long run. I have also included the pics from the 125 that we setup back in June. The first picture is the 30 gallon and the second is the 125 gallon tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

sshockey said:


> Guys I have added another tank to the mix to go along with the 125 gallon tank.


the addiction has started 



sshockey said:


> So far I have a few plants in there to get things going but plan to just grow Glosso and nothing else in the long run. I have also included the pics from the 125 that we setup back in June. The first picture is the 30 gallon and the second is the 125 gallon tank.


The 30g looks like it is off to a nice start. A Glosso tank or a Hairgrass tank are two types of tanks I love to look at but could never have. I just can't put one type of plant in a tank 

The 125g look great! The Blyxa is doing very well.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

Wow - both those tanks look fantastic! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I also wanted to include a picture of the discus that I bought from Aquarium Adventure for $21.00 a piece. Man what a deal that was there normal price was $89.99 a piece. Thanks Matt for the help with the BGA. It seems to be under control now. I just wish I could get the HC to grow faster. I am pondering moving it to the 30 gallon since I have 3 watts per gallon there. The HC in the 125 seems to want to grow upward, I'm guessing due to poor lighting.

Also, if anyone is interested I have a spare 30 gallon tank and a full bag of Soilmaster select that I could bring with me to the October meeting.

Oh and yes the addiction has started. I am trying to talk my fiancee into letting me start a nano reef tank for Christmas.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Bad thing about addictions, they keep growing and growing

Sweet price on the Discus! I think Chris (CincyCichlids) was looking for more soilmaster. I will send him a quick e-mail for you.

I may be interested in the 30g tank, is it a 30L (i.e 36" long) how much do you want for it?


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I will just give it to you or maybe you have some spare Glosso. If not its yours. I just need to get rid of it before I build another tank and yes it is 36 inches long. LOL 



MatPat said:


> Bad thing about addictions, they keep growing and growing
> 
> Sweet price on the Discus! I think Chris (CincyCichlids) was looking for more soilmaster. I will send him a quick e-mail for you.
> 
> I may be interested in the 30g tank, is it a 30L (i.e 36" long) how much do you want for it?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll take the 30g but I don't have any glosso at the moment. I will keep my eyes open for you though. I e-mailed Chris and he said he definately wants the Soilmaster.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I can bring you some glosso to the auction if you will be there.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I plan on being there.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

MatPat said:


> I'll take the 30g but I don't have any glosso at the moment. I will keep my eyes open for you though. I e-mailed Chris and he said he definately wants the Soilmaster.


I will bring the tank and soil master plus the SP guinea that you wanted to the meeting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sweet! Much appreciated Scott.


----------

